# Paula Deen vs Magus



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

And Magus wins. I had a Paula Deen recipe for roasted pork and then Magus posted a recipe somewhere. I tried them both today and Magus's recipe is best, hands down. Thanks Magus!!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Kudos to both u and Magus


----------

